# fat dogs....all of them....



## strollingbones (Sep 18, 2015)

so i ran the dogs to the vet yesterday....her first comment....'none of them have missed a meal' and it went down hill from there....

thor is now a 'king doberman' that is what owners of huge ass dobermans call them....my vet calls him a fat ass

buddy the corgi mix.....has gained 5 lbs....he is at 47 lbs...

semba the active one....aussie mix....is fat too....

she said reduce their food 25% immediately....well i did that....and they are going to devour me any minute now....

any used diet food for dogs.....


----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 18, 2015)

No diet food.  Just feed them less.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 18, 2015)

you try feeding a doberman less.....none of them are happy....and i know that begging is the hardest part


----------



## mdk (Sep 18, 2015)

My parents had a Black Lab/German Shepard mix growing up and she was the sweetest dog. My parents got her when I was a Jr. in high school. They overfed her to the point that she was terribly obese, my parents have a tendency show their love through food and boy did they ever love that dog. lol. As did I. I would complain to them endlessly that all that overfeeding was going to shorten her life-span. As she got older she had some back leg issues from her weight but she lived to be 17 years old, which is 3 full years past the average life-span for her breeds. Despite her weight and later health issues I think the love she received and the happiness in her life made her live longer. She passed away the previous summer.  They have learned their lesson but I also learned that overfeeding a dog instant an automatic death sentence. I still make sure they give the dogs they have now the correct amount of food.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 18, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> so i ran the dogs to the vet yesterday....her first comment....'none of them have missed a meal' and it went down hill from there....
> 
> thor is now a 'king doberman' that is what owners of huge ass dobermans call them....my vet calls him a fat ass
> 
> ...



How about increasing their exercise too?

One of my neighbors used to put his dogs in the back of his pickup and drive out to an old farm. He would let them out and then drive down the dirt tracks with them running after him for a couple of miles. Neither of his dogs were ever fat.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 18, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> so i ran the dogs to the vet yesterday....her first comment....'none of them have missed a meal' and it went down hill from there....
> 
> thor is now a 'king doberman' that is what owners of huge ass dobermans call them....my vet calls him a fat ass
> 
> ...



She say anything about increasing their exercise?

Do you get 'em wheat-free food?  That might be a factor.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 18, 2015)

yea she mentioned the e word.....they are more upset over that...semba is easy to take out and he loves to walk....buddy likes to ride but does not like to walk....thor likes to eat.....he already has hip problems and always has and has a knee replacement....that slowed him down and i like him get overweight....now the hard part


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > so i ran the dogs to the vet yesterday....her first comment....'none of them have missed a meal' and it went down hill from there....
> ...




I guess I should quit baking mine treats.  My dog treat recipe calls for whole wheat flour, organic peanut butter, oats, milk, and molasses. I figured they would be healthier than store bought treats, and cheaper too!

I've got one older pug that when I take her on walks, she lays down in the road when she gets tired. I usually have to carry her home. It's a great work out for me. 

All four of them are cuddled up in a line sleeping, they look like 4 pigs in a blanket.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 18, 2015)

what not to love about pugs.....i bake treats too....whole wheat flour...peanut butter....honey...carob power...eggs

and some morning i just scramble duck eggs for them....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 18, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> what not to love about pugs.....i bake treats too....whole wheat flour...peanut butter....honey...carob power...eggs
> 
> and some morning i just scramble duck eggs for them....




Scrambled duck eggs are so common amongst animal diets in the wild! 

And carnivores can be seen munching down in wheat fields too. 

I see an opening for pet dieticians as a growth area for jobs in the future .


----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 18, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> yea she mentioned the e word


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 18, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > what not to love about pugs.....i bake treats too....whole wheat flour...peanut butter....honey...carob power...eggs
> ...





I have a hard time imagining wild packs of pugs.  lol


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 18, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> what not to love about pugs.....i bake treats too....whole wheat flour...peanut butter....honey...carob power...eggs
> 
> and some morning i just scramble duck eggs for them....




Mine are pretty low maintenance.  I have a hard time finding carob powder. Where do you buy yours?


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 19, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> No diet food.  Just feed them less.


And make sure they get plenty of exercise. Dogs should be walked every day.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 19, 2015)

i use to get it at lowe's foods and it was okay priced....but they closed it out....i purchased all i could at the time...3 large cans....but they are gone....and i have not restocked....its too pricey at health food stores....i use recipes off bullwinkle....i was gonna make liver treats...buddy loves the bi low jacks but his ass gained 5 lbs..hell all of them are just fucking fat...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 19, 2015)

Holy crap quit feeding your freaking dogs bones.excercise scmecercise. Put up their dog bowls and give them food (like 4 pieces) when they come if you call.

Snoop got terribly fat..I feed mylo 3x what he gets. He gets a tiny single handful of food in the am after he goes out. Maybe ten dime sized nuggets. Throughout the day, he gets a few pieces in his bowl when he comes in from outside. Never free choice, never a cup or half cup. And he looks good now

Except when we went to flame he opened the cupboard and gorged, then shit all over the hallway and my daughter's room.

He gets goodies but just a tiny bite. The bulk of scraps go to mylo who is thin since her illness last winter.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 19, 2015)

Unless you can run about thirty miles a day they aren't going to walk off those pounds, bones. I'd cut food by fifty percent and see what you get. Dogs are made for feast and famine, they'll be fine. If you feel really guilty you can barf up some veggies for them like wild canines do for each other. Btw cooked carrots are a good filler for them...stay away from corn obviously.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 19, 2015)

he's all scrunched but he actually has a waist now, you should've seen him before.

This was breakfast


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 19, 2015)

its horrible and i know it....i have been this way since i rescued the starved doberman....i just cant stand to see ribs....i know i know...that is wrong ....and its so hard on the dobie now.....you think his fat ass wants to walk or run?  which reminds me let me toss them out now


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 19, 2015)

And that was a good lot.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 19, 2015)

cat food is a problem i have to solve that....move it so they can scarf it all the time


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## koshergrl (Sep 19, 2015)

If you feed them a few bites every time they come in, you can guarantee they come every time you call. I put them up at our meal time, I can't train the kids not to feed them, but they get goodies after. Snoop just a bite...mylo gets as much as there is and finally she's looking almost normal. She fares best with table food meat and veggies, than dog food.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## koshergrl (Sep 19, 2015)

Ser





strollingbones said:


> cat food is a problem i have to solve that....move it so they can scarf it all the time


Good grief cats don't need it all the time either. Less food, hunt more.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 19, 2015)

Mom puts hers on top of the drier for kitties, but dobie can probably reach it.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 19, 2015)

Seeing some ribs is good bones....but if their hip bones are easily felt and hard they need some padding. For horses, when you run your hand with a fair ant of pressure over their ribs, front to back, you should just feet the last three or four, and it's ok to see a couple.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 20, 2015)

this is not aging well kg.....dobie threw up from eating grass.....they are hungry and let me know it....you should see them if i get something to eat....6 eyes are upon me....but i am holding


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 20, 2015)

okay its been how long....4 damn days....


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 20, 2015)

Try feeding him tiny bits through the day. Seriously, snoop loves cooked carrots. Check to make sure they aren't toxic or something....and cook up chicken and keep it on hand to just give tiny bites....they'll think they're eating but it won't make them fat. Put them up when you eat or make them stay behind a line. They'll get used to it, they really will. And don't feed into it. No "oh you poor thing mama's starving babies" it just trains them to be pathetic. Dogs eat in front of each other all the time and nobody cries.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 20, 2015)

you are sooooooooooo cold...but i must admit your animals are always looking good


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 20, 2015)

Ha Snoop was a very fat piggy for a while.  And I don't leave food down for them...it attracts pests. Plus I just don't have money to spend on food they don't need. Snoop got so pushy with the kids about food that he now gets to be in a bedroom any time any kid is eating. He would literally lurk over them like a vulture.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2015)

well week one is over and we are all alive.....i now get their food ready while they are outside and remove the cat food before i go out.....so far they are all just fattening hogs...with paws


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2015)

I've found ritual is really important to them....more than how much they get, if that makes any sense. As long as we have a ritual the ant doesn't matter so much. It still matters though. I have always taught my kids that hungry dogs are dangerous dogs, though with time and training you can make it less so.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2015)

o they arent that hungry.....but kids with food would be taken down and their food would be grabbed....lol...when my son was little...the dobie would grab his burger....but son would take a bite..then hold it out to dog...then take it back....teasing..finally the dog would just take the burger...and once i saw it..i stopped them both


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2015)

Snoop takes food out of babies' mouths if one allows it.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 26, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> you try feeding a doberman less.....none of them are happy....and i know that begging is the hardest part


Give them bones to chew upon...


----------



## ninja007 (Oct 8, 2015)

fat people own fat pets.


----------



## FJO (Oct 23, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Snoop takes food out of babies' mouths if one allows it.



We took an absolutely beautiful purebred female, one year old standard poodle from a friend of ours who, due to divorce could no longer keep her.

That dog was nothing but pig in poodle coat. She would eat anything in any amount. She ate coconut mulch we spread on our flower bed. She ate our kids' crayons for colorful results in the backyard. She managed to drag a half bag of potato chips down from a chest high wall unit and eat the contents plus half of the bag. She opened the doors on an end table on which our aquarium stood and where we kept the fish food and gobbled up all the fish food. She had an unsurpassed talent to steal food anywhere, anytime from anybody. 

She dies of bloat in the kennel where we left her while we were on vacation. Apparently she ate the feces of other dogs while there. 

That was in 1989. WE still miss her, with misty eyes.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 23, 2015)

FJO said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Snoop takes food out of babies' mouths if one allows it.
> ...


 
Snoop was a picky eater before I got him.

Now he's not. Lol.

His latest thing is to get into the freezer and eat the frozen vegetables.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 3, 2015)

Less food and more exercise.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 3, 2015)

they are losing weight!


----------



## Claudette (Nov 3, 2015)

That's good. Just get that exercise in there and your dogs should be okay.

Mine all play like crazy and I'm careful about how much I feed them.

I feed Blue Buffaloe and the dogs love it. They get wet a couple of times a week. LOL They think they got steak instead of wet food.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 3, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > No diet food.  Just feed them less.
> ...


Walking isn't exercise for a dog unless it's nearly crippled. They need to run and jump and wrestle around, they are pack/social animals. A dog park is the best thing going for them. If not find a group to get together with.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 3, 2015)

Claudette said:


> That's good. Just get that exercise in there and your dogs should be okay.
> 
> Mine all play like crazy and I'm careful about how much I feed them.
> 
> I feed Blue Buffaloe and the dogs love it. They get wet a couple of times a week. LOL They think they got steak instead of wet food.


Steak is cheaper.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> so i ran the dogs to the vet yesterday....her first comment....'none of them have missed a meal' and it went down hill from there....
> 
> thor is now a 'king doberman' that is what owners of huge ass dobermans call them....my vet calls him a fat ass
> 
> ...





Derideo_Te said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > so i ran the dogs to the vet yesterday....her first comment....'none of them have missed a meal' and it went down hill from there....
> ...


Be careful about the exercise part...our Springer was overweight according to the vet so we took her for a long walk...she "pooped out" about 1/2 mile from home...literally refused to walk any more.  Wife walked the other dogs home, got the car and came back for us...put Jeff in the garage with water (it wasn't a hot day)...checked on him an hour later and he was dead......heart attack.  It was very sad.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 3, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


Most dogs are genetically programmed to run up to thirty miles a day...you're right. For most fatties the only realistic option is less food. I feed Snoop about a cup a day, maybe less, or he gets big as a house. Mylo is 1/4 his weight and can easily eat 2-3 times as much and not get fat. They get meat from the table as their treats (it really is cheaper)


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 3, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


My Rat Terrier got BIG. Embarrassingly so. It just crept up on me. I wasn't feeding him a lot though, I learned there is a huge quality difference with pet foods, which is nearly unregulated. I got rid of grain heavy foods and his weight came down. He was always very active, loves to swim. 

I give them hamburger meat and hotdogs sometimes. Pet food is very over priced for the most part. They need mostly protein, most dog food is loaded with fillers.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 4, 2015)

bodecea said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > so i ran the dogs to the vet yesterday....her first comment....'none of them have missed a meal' and it went down hill from there....
> ...


Yeah because dogs will, literally, die to please their masters, they tend to get pushed too far. I have seen it a lot with people swimming their dogs. Fido sits in the house all day every day for a year, then mom and dad go camping and first thing spend 15 hours throwing a stick into the lake or river for the dog. Good grief, they're tough, not immortal. Probably your pup had a pre existing condition though that just wasn't diagnosed.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 4, 2015)

like people do with their kids, spoil their dogs.

price to pay for that....


----------



## bodecea (Nov 4, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Possibly.  Keep in mind, it was not a super long walk and the conditions were 60s-70s...he was 11 at the time.


----------

